# Pate vs. Stew Canned Cat Food? - Redbarn?



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

I was wondering if there could be any health reasons why my 8 year old cat Lucy seems to prefer pate wet food rather than chunky stew (very little vegetable). Also she prefers chicken rather than beef. Any thoughts?


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

*Any try Redbarn Canned Cat Food?*

Any try this food? It is grain and carageenan free in a stew form. My cat seems to like the tricky chicly, but not the beefa palooza.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I know that personally I detest blueberries. I love the taste, but I hate that they pop like little eyeballs when you eat them. The texture of them is gross.

Also, wile I don't dislike chicken....i'd sure rather have a big ole rib eye.

Just like people, cats have preferences. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Cattails5 (May 20, 2014)

I think it is a texture thing. Mine prefer flaked or shredded style then pate. The only pate they will touch is Hound and Gatos rabbit flavor and if I can get the By Nature rabbit that has texture they prefer that. They pretty much live on Weruva which is all shredded or chunked. Probably just what they get used to as kittens or when they start on wet food. One of mine just likes to go around and drink all the gravy (of his brothers that won't punch him in the face when he tries it) and then goes back and eats "his" bowl of meat shreds. Go figure.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I purchased a case of the tricky chicky when it was on sale at chewy. Neither cat liked it (and they're not that picky!), but the dogs love it. I've been using it as a topper for their kibble. I always put the reject cat food to good use!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YES!! They bought it at the shelter and 75% of the cats hated it! I'm talking about 60 cats trying this brand, too.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

The only health reason I could possibly think of with a preference for pate would be not wanting to chew due to teeth issues, but truthfully even the so-called chunky cat food doesn't require much chewing. If you suspect any health issues though you should definitely take her to the vet. She is 8, which is actually considered a senior by vets so some bloodwork, etc, could be in order if she hasn't had any.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

The thing is, I bought it based on the glowing reviews on Chewy.com...I was disappointed mine didn't like it, because I sure like the price!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

So sorry your kitties did not like it, Chloe! But I guess from Marcia's review, your kitties are in the majority of "dislike" vote. 
I was wondering of that brand myself, I haven't seen it in any of my local stores, except maybe in the dog section.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Weird I thought Redbarn was mostly dog stuff, like chews. Maybe they're branching out, like all other pet companies! Usually Redbarn chews are more on the expensive side though, I'm surprised the cat food is cheaper.


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

chloe,

I was disappointed also. i bought a case of the chicken and the beef. Maybe I just need to give Lucy more time. The ingredients look healthy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's pretty low in calories. I'd have to feed one MowMow at least 2 cans of this per day.....


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

neocacher said:


> I was wondering if there could be any health reasons why my 8 year old cat Lucy seems to prefer pate wet food rather than chunky stew (very little vegetable). Also she prefers chicken rather than beef. Any thoughts?


I can't think of any health reasons for the preference. Cats like what they like just like people.

Cats will like all kinds of things that couldn't have possibly been in their diet back when they were desert cats in North Africa. Such as tuna or beef or turkey.


----------



## neocacher (Jan 12, 2014)

MowMow said:


> It's pretty low in calories. I'd have to feed one MowMow at least 2 cans of this per day.....


yes it is. 50-100 less per can than most wet foods.


----------

